# Why can't I find a tri-tip?



## smokewithmeman (Apr 22, 2015)

I live in southwestern PA, about a half hour north east of Pittsburgh.  I have looked for a tri-tip at a few of the local grocery stores, and Sam's.  When I ask for a tri-tip, the butchers look at me like I'm speaking another language.  Does this cut of meat go by another name?


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2015)

Surprised Sam doesn't carry them I've heard other say they get them there I think. You may have luck at a more traditional butcher shop. I never used to see them around me until a new butcher shop opened and there not always in there case but often still have them. But now even one of our local grocery stores is carrying them at a even better price!! Good luck finding some!:drool


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep, like b said...  Ask a butcher !


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

I have recently been getting them at WalMart.  Only place i can find tbem..

Here a post I did ....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172007/tri-tip


----------



## goensouth (Apr 22, 2015)

Walmart has them most of the time I'm my area of E KY but in some areas it goes by bottom sirloin butt.


----------



## smokewithmeman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll have to try Walmart, and some of the local butcher shops.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 22, 2015)

Trader Joe's usually carries them. I've seen them in the one on Penn Ave. in East Liberty.


----------



## smokewithmeman (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, I'll have to give Trader Joe's a try.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> Walmart has them most of the time I'm my area of E KY but in some areas it goes by *bottom sirloin butt*.


Interesting timing on this thread.  Tri tips are ubiquitous out here in CA.  Just this past Monday when I was at the grocer looking for some meat to smoke for this week and this weekend I saw packaged single tri tips next to a couple large vacuum packed roasts.  The roasts were labeled "bottom sirloin butt" and someone hand wrote "tri tips" on the labels with a magic marker.


----------



## freakynorm (May 2, 2015)

Costco sells them out here. A little pricey but really good quality. I've seen em at Walmart and restaurant supply type stores too. Hopefully you can find a few as they are so good. I love mine with a good java rub.


----------



## smokewithmeman (May 2, 2015)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate the help and guidance greatly,  I actually found them at a local grocery store called Naser's. Just had to ask the butcher!  I plan on giving it a try tomorrow!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 2, 2015)

Man , I'm glad you found some , now you can do your plan . We'll be waiting for the Q-view with baited breath and a big ole cup of Coffee . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------



## venture (May 2, 2015)

I would be super happy if you could not find a tri tip!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We used to get them cheap but now they are expensive?  Too many of you learned about our little secret!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are part of the bottom sirloin butt.  Only two per carcass.

Your butcher should need no more info.  The bottom sirloin butt is usually cut into the ball tip (185b), the flap (185a) and the tri tip (185 c & d). One being with the fat cap and the other with the fat cap trimmed.

The only good thing?  Back in the old days, this wonderful cut of meat was ground up for hamburger?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kenafein (May 2, 2015)

You can ask for Newport Steak, Santa Maria steak or a similar cut called a culotte steak.


----------



## smokewithmeman (May 23, 2015)

Well guys, as I stated before I found a tri tip, which ended up not being a tri tip but a top sirloin butt cut into a triangle.  So I went to another grocery store and the butcher told me I didn't want a tri tip. He said what I was looking for a ball tip. I took him at his word, and low and behold, a tri tip and ball tip are different. So, I eventually found my way to a slaughterhouse and got the ever elusive tri tip. I bought three of them!! I'm smoking one tonight to go along with my 7lb pork butt that has been on  the WSM since 5:00 AM.  Also have bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers slated for appetizers later on today.


----------



## goensouth (May 23, 2015)

Wow!!! Sure hope it turns out very good for you That was a lot of work.


----------



## egate2 (Dec 7, 2019)

smokewithmeman said:


> Well guys, as I stated before I found a tri tip, which ended up not being a tri tip but a top sirloin butt cut into a triangle.  So I went to another grocery store and the butcher told me I didn't want a tri tip. He said what I was looking for a ball tip. I took him at his word, and low and behold, a tri tip and ball tip are different. So, I eventually found my way to a slaughterhouse and got the ever elusive tri tip. I bought three of them!! I'm smoking one tonight to go along with my 7lb pork butt that has been on  the WSM since 5:00 AM.  Also have bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers slated for appetizers later on today.


Hey! I’m from Pittsburgh and have been looking for tri tips too! Can you share where you got yours?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2019)

From post #11. Good luck in your search...JJ

I actually found them at a local grocery store called Naser's. Just had to ask the butcher!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 7, 2019)

Tri tip quality on the West Coast has dropped significantly since the cut found its way east of the Sierras. Thankfully, due to the cut being fatty, like 80/20, there's not a ton of difference, except price, between Select and Prime grades if you know how to shop for good ones.  I picked up four untrimmed Select grades last week for $2.98 / lb. 

The one thing I do like is the size has increased. Used to be a trimmed tri tip weighed about 2 to 2.5 lbs, occasionally 3. Now, after trimming, I'm finding mostly 3.5 to 4 lb tri tips.

I've seen some suspect tri tips that looked like shaped brisket points. The grain is the dead giveaway (it doesn't start in the crook of the boomerang but runs in one direction from tip to tip).


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2019)

TT is still an extinct species around here.

Chris


----------



## kevin james (Dec 10, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Tri tip quality on the West Coast has dropped significantly since the cut found its way east of the Sierras. Thankfully, due to the cut being fatty, like 80/20, there's not a ton of difference, except price, between Select and Prime grades if you know how to shop for good ones.  I picked up four untrimmed Select grades last week for $2.98 / lb.
> 
> The one thing I do like is the size has increased. Used to be a trimmed tri tip weighed about 2 to 2.5 lbs, occasionally 3. Now, after trimming, I'm finding mostly 3.5 to 4 lb tri tips.
> 
> I've seen some suspect tri tips that looked like shaped brisket points. The grain is the dead giveaway (it doesn't start in the crook of the boomerang but runs in one direction from tip to tip).



Since your right up the street from me in Roseville, where are you finding these larger tri-tips? I'm still only finding them in the usual 2 - 2.5 LB range.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2019)

kevin james said:


> Since your right up the street from me in Roseville, where are you finding these larger tri-tips? I'm still only finding them in the usual 2 - 2.5 LB range.


Winco! If I wasn't in a hurry to get something done, I'd send a pic of the label.


----------



## h8that4u (Dec 11, 2019)

In talking with the meat manager at a Winco in Utah, they have the single wrapped Tri-Tips out on display, but if you ask them they sell a package deal (normally 3 per package) that they sell for less per lb than the single packaged ones. Winco in Utah has has the best deals that I have found, but I am not that much West of Utah so Cal. might have better prices. I live in Colorado and If you can find them there you are paying a much higher price. It is amazing the price difference from place to place.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 11, 2019)

I've got four in the freezer. Could reach two of them easily. I've got a 4.5 lb'er out there somewhere, but the two I could reach were 4.09 and 3.7 lbs. I usually trim about a half pound of fat. If pressed for time, I don't trim at all and cook the fat off.


----------



## kevin james (Dec 13, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Winco! If I wasn't in a hurry to get something done, I'd send a pic of the label.



I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------

